# cedar shake siding



## dtsinc (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm building a new house with Hardi lap siding, but want to use cedar shakes in the gable ends. I do have a window in each one and want to make sure they are flashed correctly. Anything different about flashing with cedar vs. hardi? I

I've read different stuff about installing cedar over house wrap vs felt. I will be prefinishing the entire shake (dip) prior to installation. Any advice here?

Thanks


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

I can not answer because i have never dealt with ceder shake. But i have seen these use in place of and look awesome. http://www.nichiha.com/prod_nichishake.htm


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I would install the shakes over home slicker or equivalent. You need to tape the house wrap to get it as airtight as possible. Should be doing this anyway. So, with the homeslicker trim details can change slightly due to the increased thickness of the built up siding. Just plan for it and you'll be fine.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you also need to finish all cuts:thumbsup:


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

Cedar may react with housewrap, not sure. I know aluminum anything next to it is a no-no.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

http://cedarbureau.org/

don't listen to anyone but these guys


----------



## robby686 (Apr 10, 2010)

You want cedar shingles for siding. Not shakes.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Whats the reason why you dont want to use cement shakes as well to match lap siding. Im Just curious.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

heres one i did a year and a half ago. same thing your doing

standard rain screen for the harti sections with a water table for the transition over to cedar. from there it was home slicker with 3/8 doug fir plywood strips to fur out the windows to the thickness of the homeslicker


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

Maybe you could switch to 15 lb felt behind the shingles and you can use shakes as well as shingles, done it for years.


----------



## dtsinc (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I wanted the look that you get with real wood.


----------



## JaxBuild (Jul 6, 2009)

You should have used a belly board between the 2 diff. materials.


----------

